
Introducing StandiT, the Sleek, Smart, Simple Electric Desk - Standit
We launched our Kickstarter! This is a modular electric standing desk, you can use any top and it&#x27;s controllable with your smartphone. Check it out, we&#x27;d love to hear from you guys! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;182384199&#x2F;the-simple-sleek-and-smart-electric-standing-desk
======
davelnewton
I had a concern about lateral stability; will you guys have an option for
bracing between legs, e.g., a single horizontal brace across the back? Or
would that need to be done by the user?

~~~
Standit
The desk is extremely stable, like any other 4 legged table.

